# Optimierung des sites-enabled/vhost Prefix



## vertex (6. Juni 2012)

Bezugnehmend auf mein Feature Request: http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/feat...erte-sites-enabled-symlink-prefix-logik-5900/

Zusammenfassung:Ich möchte Domain vhosts über das Prefix, welches der Symlink in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ erhält, in der Priorität herabsetzen, sodass die Kombination von Domains mit Auto-Subdomain *.domain.tld (Catchall) und entsprechenden Subdomains (ebenfalls mit Auto-Subdomain *.sub.domain.tld) möglich wird.​Hab's in der apache2_plugin.inc.php gefunden und mir den Wunsch sozusagen direkt selbst erfüllt. Grosses Hurra und Danke an die Entwickler an dieser Stelle - auch wenn da ziemlich viel redundanter Code drin ist, hab ich mich sehr über die objektorientierte Programmierung gefreut! Ich hatte vorher Angst wieder mal auf den letzten Chaoscode zu beissen, aber nix derartig grausames.. danke danke danke! ISPConfig ist für mich jetzt noch mehr großartig +10! 

Es wäre ganz ausserordentlich toll, wenn mir eventuell einer der Entwickler bestätigen könnte, dass diese Prefixe sonst an keiner anderen Stelle generiert werden, oder andere Methoden davon abhängig sind. Ich hab nur ganz stümperhaft alle Projektdateien nach '900-' durchsucht, was zugegebenermaßen extrem unsicher ist. Falls also jemand weiss, wo ich es noch berücksichtigen muss, wäre ich über die entsprechende Info echt dankbar 

Kann ich hier Zips anhängen? Nein? Hm.. nagut, dann hier die modifizierte apache2_plugin.inc.php

Download: apache2_plugin.inc.7z (Expiration date: 2012-07-05)

/edit: Grammatik.


----------



## Till (6. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Verbesserung des apache plugins! Ich habe es im Bugtracker aufgenommen.

Der Prefix der dateien wird nur in dem Plugin gesetzt.


----------



## vertex (6. Juni 2012)

Super, freut mich! 

Falls gewünscht kann ich noch die nginx_plugin.inc.php entsprechend anpassen. Das würde jedoch blind erfolgen, da ich selbst keinen nginx Server habe. Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen, dass dort so ziemlich die gleiche Struktur vorliegt - wenn die entsprechenden Zeilen nicht sogar 1:1 kompatibel sind.


----------



## Till (6. Juni 2012)

Die nginx Anpassungen kann ich direkt machen wenn ich den Code ins SVN übernehme


----------



## vertex (4. März 2013)

Sorry falls Necroposting unerwünscht ist - aber noch mal kurz zu diesem Thema: Ist diese (oder eine entsprechende) Änderung mittlerweile in der Standardinstallation?

Setze grad nen neuen Root-Server auf und würd sonst meine Methode direkt rein nehmen, falls noch nicht implementiert. Hatte damals die nächsten zwei Versionen angeschaut, wo es zumindest mein Code nicht drin war und bin jetzt unschlüssig, ob ich's damit doppelt hab, oder ohne die Anpassung wieder Subdomainproblemchen bekomm...

Wär für kurze Auskunft dankbar


----------



## Till (4. März 2013)

Die prioritäten werden von ispconfig gesetzt.


----------



## vertex (4. März 2013)

Das heist "nein, noch nicht drin" oder "keine Ahnung"? Ich schätze mal nein, aber kein Problem - dann weiss ich auf jeden Fall, dass ich's direkt einbauen kann ohne irgendwo zwischen zu funken 

Dank!


/edit:
Okay... die Priorität scheint auf css3 und AJAX-Ladeanimationen zu liegen. Nu funktionieren die Drop-Down-Listen nicht mehr - ausser man sniped die kleinen Pfeilchen... schade.


----------



## Till (4. März 2013)

Das heißt die funktion ist drin und funktioniert seit langem einwandfrei. Das muss ja nicht notwendigerweise dein code sein, das suchen nach deinem code sagt also nichts zu der funktionalität aus.


----------



## vertex (26. Sep. 2014)

Ohne meckern zu wollen: Leider täuscht du dich da - die Funktion ist nicht drin. Sprich "Es funktioniert nicht."

Habe gerade 7 Server aktualisiert (unter anderem auch meinen etwas vernachlässigten privaten Server) und ich habe bei allen(!) mit ISPConfig noch genau das gleiche Problem wie 2012. Wenn man folgende Domains anlegt:

a.domain.com (mit Auto-Subdomain *.)
b.domain.com (mit Auto-Subdomain *.)
c.domain.com (mit Auto-Subdomain *.)
d.domain.com (mit Auto-Subdomain *.)
e.domain.com (mit Auto-Subdomain *.)
f.domain.com (mit Auto-Subdomain *.)
domain.com (mit Auto-Subdomain *.)

Dann funktionieren die e.domain.com und f.domain.com nicht. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil ALLE Domains in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ mit 900-[domain].vhost angelegt werden und dadurch die 900-domain.com.vhost VOR der 900-f.domain.com.vhost matched. Der einzige Eintrag ohne 900- ist bei mir 000-ispconfig.vhost

Entweder muss ich noch irgendwo eine versteckte Ninjafunktion aktivieren, oder das ist einfach nach wie vor ein Bug. Ich baue jetzt also, wie immer, meine Insellösung ein


----------

